# Dry skin / coconut oil recommendation



## trf0ster (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi everyone. I don't post often, but I am needing some advice. I have noticed that my hedgie is dropping quite a few quills. She is 1.25 years old. She has already had her regular quillings, so I know that this is not that. But I am finding about 15 - 20 quills a week! Before she would lose maybe 1 or 2. She is eating and drinking normally. I have noticed that her skin looks dry. Not really flaky per se, but dry. I did the mite test. Their wasn't much that came off, and I didn't see anything moving. I think it's just a case of dry skin.

I have seen on other threads that some people have added oils to their hedgie's food. I have olive oil, but I am worried about it getting gummy under the heating lamps all night. I also have coconut oil, and I was thinking of adding some of that to her food. My question is how much should I add? Is there such a thing as too much?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Have you checked for mites?

How is her diet? Try increasing her protein and vit.E intake more by feeding her such as cooked egg whites as these will promote better keratin (makes up quill) growth. Give her an oatmeal bath then an oil treatment. She's probably just undergoing some hormonal changes right now.

As for oil in her food, just enough to cover but not dampen her food


----------



## trf0ster (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Neil,

I have checked for mites, and she is clean. I have been feeding her Blue Buffalo Wilderness Adult Chicken Recipe. I have tried egg whites as well as strawberries and other fruits and veggies, but she just isn't interested  I am a little nervous about feeding her meat because I don't know how to prepare it for her. Do I boil it?

I have been doing weekly baths with Aveno Oatmeal baby formula, followed by a vitamin E oil treatment. That seemed to be good for the last year up until about 2 weeks ago. I am also toying with the idea of putting a humidifier in her room, but I don't know if that would be over kill or not.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

A thoroughly washed raw meat, blanched or boiled meat would be fine. It actually depends on the owner and the preference of the hedgie. You could then put a little oil if your hedgie eats it or chop it into strips.

I have exactly no idea how a room humidifier works since i already hate our natural relative humidity always at 81-90%.. lol


----------

